# Heat



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok, a lot of mantids require heat to survive. How can i get that heat other than the sun? I've read where heat mats crack glass and ruin tanks. Lamps? I dont see how it would hold on the tank... HELP!


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 17, 2007)

If it's warm enough for you without wearing layers of clothes, it's warm enough for most species.


----------



## Nick Barta (Aug 17, 2007)

I have found that ceramic heat bulbs don't burn up, and if placed under the enclosure the heat will radiate up. To lower the cost of a bulb heating 24 hours a day, I use a thermostat to turn the ceramic bulb off when the temperature hits the desired range. To avoid heating the whole room to do this, i place the mantis containers inside a larger plexiglas box so I am heating less room. You can see this under "housing" the title is "housing a large amount of mantids"

You don't have to do it as big as I did, it works well. I have temps from 73 to 85 degrees, depending how close the mantids are to the bulb.

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 17, 2007)

well someone is gonna send me an Egyptian mantis ooth (if i say yes...) and according to yens site it should be around 80 F minimum. Can they survive room temp and do well? And by how much does humidity increase the temp in the enclosure? (in F please)


----------



## Rick (Aug 17, 2007)

You shouldn't need an external heat sourcfe even for ooths. Room temps are usually fine. Most external heat sources just dry out the air.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 17, 2007)

so i f i get the miomantis(spelled right?) ooth it and the nymphs should do fine?


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 17, 2007)

> so i f i get the miomantis(spelled right?) ooth it and the nymphs should do fine?


I hatched mine at room temp and had loads of nymphs, plus im in england so its even colder here :lol:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 17, 2007)

sweet!  what about nigerians? a friend is getting an ooth or more. Will they be fine too?


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 17, 2007)

You would hav to heat that species's ooth, u will get more nymphs if its heated


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok, will let him know! I know this should go under housing BUT! i figd why not. Would a ten gallon be too big for a miomantis?


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 17, 2007)

Not good with gallons :? , but im good with measurements  , Mios get to about 4.5cm long


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 17, 2007)

uummmm...... the tank is 51cm long and half as wide (26) which is 20 in long and 10 in wide


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep, that is 2 big :roll:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 17, 2007)

figured it was  im not a complete noob :lol: well i have the perfect container for an adult... :roll: thats my luck....ill head to the store or nicks place...might get a nursery!


----------

